# Crusty stuff around the eyes...



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

One of my highflyers has crusty stuff around both eyes. The bird seems to be eating and drinking. Check the pics out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't see anything "crusty", but the pictures are a bit blurry. Can you back up a tad and take more?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

On the right eye there is a little bump. Maybe when my wife comes home she could take the pic while I am holding the bird.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It sort of looks like what I see on Walter's eye ceres when he's been scratching at his ears. (Not sure if it's because he accidently scratches his eye area, but his "crusty bits" seem like light scabs.) Could he possibly have air sac mites? Any raspy breathing?


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

TerriB said:


> It sort of looks like what I see on Walter's eye ceres when he's been scratching at his ears. (Not sure if it's because he accidently scratches his eye area, but his "crusty bits" seem like light scabs.) Could he possibly have air sac mites? Any raspy breathing?


I am not sure. He seems to be eating good. I am going to go over my fathers house tomorrow and get some "Tony's Theasure Tablets". He got them from Foys and there suppose to be for most common illness. I normaly dont medicate my birds, but his the last of that bloodline. A hawk got his mother and I gave his father to a friend in another state.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Does the crusty stuff appear to be dried up discharge that could be coming from the eyes? I can't really tell much from the pictures. Are his eyes watery more watery than usual? I figured maybe the crusty stuff would come from a respiratory problem like an eye cold or such.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I myself would start a treatment and not hesitate, by putting a drop of colloidal silver in each eye (for infection), do a Scatt treatment on them (for blood sucking & air sac mites), and alcohol free echinacea drops-for colds and more. A garlic cap slicked with a drop of Neem oil, down the throat-to build up immunities and perhaps then follow up with a respiratory treatment if needed. I wouldn't wait as these issues rarely get better by waiting.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I myself would start a treatment and not hesitate, by putting a drop of colloidal silver in each eye (for infection), do a Scatt treatment on them (for blood sucking & air sac mites), and alcohol free echinacea drops-for colds and more. A garlic cap slicked with a drop of Neem oil, down the throat-to build up immunities and perhaps then follow up with a respiratory treatment if needed. I wouldn't wait as these issues rarely get better by waiting.


I dont like to medicate. I really believe the strong will survive. But being my last of that bloodline I will give him some Tonys theasure pills.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

outcold00 said:


> I dont like to medicate. I really believe the strong will survive. But being my last of that bloodline I will give him some Tonys theasure pills.


The items I recommended are NOT medication (with the exception of the Scatt), they are natural products you can obtain from any health food store. They do not have any negative effects and work on the body's natural processes by increasing immune response and overall health. 

Be sure to follow up with probiotics and ACV, as this allows the gut to increase healthy gut flora (good bacteria) which is the body's first line of defense against foreign invaders.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

outcold00 said:


> I dont like to medicate. I really believe the strong will survive. But being my last of that bloodline I will give him some Tonys theasure pills.


What is Tony's theasure pills??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> What is Tony's theasure pills??


It's a multi-purpose treatment. Here's the write up from JEDDS:

_TONYS TREASURE TABLETS 100 ct (Vetafarm)

SKU: 

Tonys Treasure tablets are a 5 in 1 broad spectrum treatment for bacterial infections including Salmonella and E.coli, also Coccidiosis, Canker and other Protozoal diseases, and Ornithosis/ Psittacosis caused by Chlamydia. These tablets will treat most diseases in pigeons that are of non viral origin. Contains Antibiotics, Antiprotozoals and Anticoccidials.

Combination medicine for the oral treatment of poor performance diseases such as respiratory disease, canker, sinusitis, air sacculitis, enteritis, diarrhoea and weight loss.

Composition:
+ Norfloxacin - a broad spectrum antibiotic that treats bacterial diseases, including Salmonella, E.coli etc.
+ Ronidazole - same as Ronivet, for the antiprotozoal to treat trichomonas, hexamiter, giardia.
+ Diclazuril - the coccidiostat
+ Doxycycline - as a Chlamydia treatment

Administration and dosage:
ﾻ Give one tablet daily for 3-5 days or until bird recovers. Maximum treatment 10 days.
ﾻ Tonys Treasure Tabs will NOT treat viral diseases.

-- Notes:
For the treatment of such symptoms as poor performance, respiratory distress, canker, sinusitis, air sacculitis, enteritis, diarrhoea and weight loss in pigeons

Storage & Availability:
Store in a cool dark place. Best to refrigerate.. Not for sale in Australia. For export only

-- Sizes available 100 tablets and 1000 tablets. _


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do your Pigeons have shelter from wind and blowing snow? I'm wondering if this is weather related.

I don't know how much of any one of those medications Tony's Treasure contains but I doubt there is enough concentration to do much of anything but build a resistance to the illnesses it is supposed to treat. You might want to re-evaluate your treatment plan to include preventive medications. Human parents are required to inoculate their children to prevent disease. As guardian of your Pigeons, you are their advocate and I think it is your responsibility to keep them healthy.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

outcold00 said:


> I dont like to medicate. I really believe the strong will survive. But being my last of that bloodline I will give him some Tonys theasure pills.


The strong will survive...maybe thats what happens in the wild, but these are domestic birds and should get all the care and treatment availible to us human caretakers....Im not talking about over medicating with a broad spectrum meds, but finding out what the bird has and use the right med for that condition...the pills you are talking of may be ok if the bird is in seriouse condition and not knowing what it has and needs to be saved and medicated quickly, but i would not use it just because.


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Charis said:


> Do your Pigeons have shelter from wind and blowing snow? I'm wondering if this is weather related.
> 
> I don't know how much of any one of those medications Tony's Treasure contains but I doubt there is enough concentration to do much of anything but build a resistance to the illnesses it is supposed to treat. You might want to re-evaluate your treatment plan to include preventive medications. Human parents are required to inoculate their children to prevent disease. As guardian of your Pigeons, you are their advocate and I think it is your responsibility to keep them healthy.


My birds are always well taken care!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

outcold00 said:


> My birds are always well taken care!


Outcold...I didn't say your Pigeons where not taken well care of. I suggested you re-evaluate your treatment plan. With all due respect to you...I stand by that statement.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

For what its worth, my loft faces the north and up here in Iowa that means it gets the direct north winds which are very cold during the winter....I had a bird get an "eye cold" the very first time it got cold and we had strong north winds... I have 4 ventilation vents along the bottom of the north wall so when the cold north wind was blowing it created an unhealthy draft through my loft...i closed 3 of the 4 vents up and now the birds are doing fine with no hard draft comeing through, it made a world of difference inside of the loft....I too would say my birds birds are well taken care of, in my case i just had to tweek the loft conditions a little to go along with the weather conditions.


----------

